
DBeaver – Open Source SQL Management Tool/Editor That Supports All Major DBMS - ahacker15
http://dbeaver.jkiss.org/
======
tenken
Last I checked about 2 months ago ... Huge issues attempting to edit SQLite db
columns. You can use it to select rows, but not much else for SQLite.

